# Rhinestone Decal and Key Chain Project Sample



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

I thought I would share an experiment because I hadn't seen this demonstrated and wanted to try it out...

Rhinestone Decal with Heat Press Glitter Material!!!











So I made my template and rhinestone transfer... I then cut out a little heat press glitter heart and added it to my rhinestone transfer...

The glitter material is fairly thick so it was easy to peel from the carrier and then stick it just like you would rhinestones to the transfer film with the stones already on it...

You can't see it in the image below very well... But I lined up my transfer to my contour cut decal material and then heat pressed as usual upside down to create my decal...











And as you can see the finished rhinestone decal looks great... Just not so great for a mans laptop... A little too girly for my taste but I had to try out my theory on something...












Works great for Key Chains and Lanyards too!... Again just one single heat press cycle for both materials... 320 for 20 seconds...











If you have done heat press material with your rhinestone decals I would love to see what you've done... If you try it out I would love to see your results...

Kevin


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Like this thanks


----------



## nanes1972 (Jan 7, 2013)

where can these blank keychains be purchased?


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Kevin sells them on his website.


----------

